# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  What about infill with resin and DLP ?

## Hugues

I've been researching this topic a bit but could not find clear answers.

Do we / can we print with partial infill with resin and DLP ? Having a honeycomb structure for example ? in order to reduce the weight and save on resin.

I read that we need to design channels for the air to come in ? Is this correct ? If so, can Slic3r manage this ?

----------


## jon@kudo3D

We do not have any infills in our models after hollowing. To enhance the strength of printed model, you can print some supports inside.
For the honeycomb type of infill,  we are not aware of any software to generate such an infill structure.  To open holes at the bottom of the model, we usually use blender. Thanks!

----------

